# Don Lassen



## ROS (Aug 8, 2008)

It pains me greatly to say that Don Lassen of Static Line magazine passed away last night. 

He will be cremated and his ashes spread on the airborne walk at Benning. More dates to follow. 

Godspeed, Don. Airborne.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Aug 8, 2008)

Rest Well


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 8, 2008)

Godspeed, Don. AIRBORNE!


----------



## ROS (Aug 8, 2008)

The official statement released by the Association: 

It is with deep regret that our Association announces the death of Donald D. Lassen on 7 August 2008 at the age of 86. 

Don was a WW2 vet of the 82nd Airborne Division and made two combat jumps with the division.

Don, affectionially known as "Mr. Airborne" by the International Airborne Community, was a Charter Member of this Association and the founding father of the Atlanta All Airborne Chapter. 

He was also the Editor of the Static Line and long time organizer of the Static Line Awards Festival held each year in April.

He is survived by his widow Frances and two children. 

At this time we know that he is to be cremated and his ashes spread along the Airborne Walk at Fort Benning, GA. No official day or time has been released yet. 

We will let you know more as the details are given.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 8, 2008)

ROS said:


> It is with deep regret that our Association announces the death of Donald D. Lassen on 7 August 2008 at the age of 86.



Thanks ROS.......RIP to an Airborne Warrior.......Rest easy brother.


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## car (Aug 8, 2008)

All The Way, sir!

RIP brother


----------



## x SF med (Aug 8, 2008)

Rest Easy, Airborne!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 8, 2008)

RIP to an AIRBORNE Warrior! — Blue Skies and a soft landing in that big DZ in the sky.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 8, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## tova (Aug 9, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Centermass (Aug 9, 2008)

Rest easy Don.

Your legacy will live on. 

~S~


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 9, 2008)

Rest easy Don. Your watch is over _*AIRBORNE !!*_

Thank you for service during World War II and your continuing service and support of our Airborne troops. 

Prayers out to Don's family and friends. 

HOOAH !


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 9, 2008)

RIP, Mr. Airborne.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 9, 2008)

RIP Mr Airborne

Prayers out to your family and all those knew you.

edited to add:  It gets so sad sometimes to realize how few of the Greatest Generation veterans are left out there.

LL


----------

